# (SD) Chocolate GMPR, Third Generation GMPR at Stud in South Dakota



## Scott Olson (Oct 31, 2006)

GMPR RLK'S EYE OF THE TIGER "ROCK" SR59012602
OFA # LR-194824G24M-NOPI GOOD
CERF #LR-EYE595/40M-NOPI CLEAR
APLA SIRE 1.5 GMPR TIGER OF CATTAIL CORKY
APLA DAM CPR HRK'S RIP ROARIN RIPSY OF SCK


Rocky is an athletic chocolate pointing lab with an infectious personality. He has a "Rock" solid point and great retrieving desire. We are very pleased with his ability in the field. He marks very well, has great memory and hunts extremely hard. Rock is a top tear upland dog. This guy has guts, he absolutely NEVER quits. He simply loves to work, digging out birds in the cattails or laid over cane in late season. Rock is gonna be where the toughest cover is working his tail off. Rock is a real team player in the field.
Rocky loves the water to say the least. This dog is totally uninhibited by any adversities in the water. He simply goes over, threw or under anything in his path while making a water retrieve. Rock received a standing ovation after his last Master level water series.

The litter Rock was born in has turned out to be a great Pointing lab breeding. The five pups that ran in his litter earned CPR titles by apx one year of age or less. Every pup that ran in his litter titled. Every dog that trained for advanced titles has accomplished what they set out to do. That speaks of what to expect from Rocks prodigy. If your looking to strengthen the point in your next litter take a look at "Rock".
Rock is EIC and CNM clear. Stud fees are $1000 frozen, AI or natural breedings to approved females.

Web site dogwebs.net/redlabel
Please call Scott Olson, Red Label Kennels at 605-680-0588


----------

